# Rip and the rest of ya that miss my rides to work



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 18, 2017)

You're VERY right Rip I don't miss that drive to and  from work at all but on the way home I got 2 chances at a couple of Muleys  so I thought of ya and had to stop and mush a couple of shots.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 18, 2017)

As I headed down into the canyon I got my 2nd chance, fired the first thru the windshield ( wasn't sure they'd stop) 
then they did so mushed again then they said BY BY 

I just mushed away and hoped for the best


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2017)

Nice,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2017)

Another nice ride along!  Thanks Mike!


----------



## Nugefan (May 19, 2017)

thanks for the ride Mike ....


----------



## rip18 (May 22, 2017)

Ooh - almost a blast from the past!  Neat to see some of your road-side shots again!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------

